# I need help in replacing a solenoid



## garciawi2310 (Feb 16, 2020)

My irrigation system is about 28 years old and I want to replace (what is think is a solenoid), however I am unable to find a replica. (See photo).
The sprinkler valves are located in the back yard and this piece (see photo) is in the front of the house, next to the control box.
I need information in where I can find this piece, or do I even need it? Can I just connect the wires?

Thank you,


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Looks like a wire connector.

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=4491686&OS=4491686&RS=4491686


----------

